# northern outing?



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

The official Date is Feb 22nd. I will post the location as soon as I confirm it. 


I noticed more and more people from the north are starting to come on this site. How many of you would come to a outing on burt or mullet lake? Also there are quit a few of you from the south who have cottages on these lakes. would you be intrested ? If so when would be a good time for everyone?
Darn I just read what I wrote and it sounds like the civil war times The north and the south.
Anyone else that would like to get away and come up north to fish would be great too (hint ICE FISHIN NUT).
Post a reply so I can see if there is any intrest.


thanks chad1


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

I would be interested!!!!!! Why dont you come down for the Hubbard Lake outing??????? Would'nt be that far to drive!!!!


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Sounds cool! I can make most any weekend. Let me know.


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

I'll be in Mackinaw this weekend. Carp Lake is having a fishin' contest as part of Winterfest, swing by there! I'm there alot, I can make it to Mullet or Burt almost any weekend.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I would be real interested. Been on Burt a couple times. Can never find fish. Would welcome the chance to work with others. A group would have a better chance than a single any day. Would be comming from Houghton Lake area. Easy drive up on a Saturday AM.


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm in. Let us know when your thinkin'. Check your pm's.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Anymore????
Lets give this a week to see how many others might reply then set a date.
Hey mike I think I will be able to show up on saturday to hubard lake . Give me a channel to get hold of you guys.

chad1


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Just say where and when.


----------



## tip-a-few (Jan 17, 2003)

I will be out there this weekend. Next weekend we are headed for Simcoe. Any weekend after that sounds good. (that is if the better half will allow it


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

3 or 4 of us hitting Black Lake Saturday, Burt and/or Mullet on Sunday.

Will check the radio channel 1 code 5 on the hours. Good Luck All.


----------



## Gillslayer (Jan 16, 2003)

A few us us will be out on the big 3 this weekend.
I can make it out to Burt or Mullett on most any weekend.
Let me know
Gillslayer


----------



## BeaverPilot (Jan 2, 2003)

let me know when! me and boss will be out fri-sun, probably go to both. give me a pm chad1 let me know where your going to be, maybe Ill see ya out there!!!!


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Will do gillslayer and beaverpilot!
I am not sure what lake I will be hitting this weekend beaverpilot. If I don't do well tonight I think I will go back on mullet!
do you have a frs radio?

chad1


----------



## AULUKE (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm in! If i'am up there that weekend.So just need to know when? So i can work on the better half.


SEE YA! ON THE ICE


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm game. I'll be up at Hubbard this w/e and next.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I'd enjoy a get-together on Burt/Mullet. Not too far a drive for me and a coworker has been pulling a few nice 'eyes from Burt this year.

About the only 2 weekends I can't make it would be I-500 and the middle of Feb when I will be in Bay De Noc.

Otherwise, I'm game and would be willing to bring my stove for cooking burgers & hot dogs, etc.

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## BeaverPilot (Jan 2, 2003)

no, I dont have a radio


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I would love to take a trip for a nice old fashioned outing with the guys. I would just need directions i would be coming from Jackson County in the South


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

hubbard is not that far a drive from the cheboygen area. i don't know why you guys don't run down here for the 1st aand 2nd. we are looking at 30 to 40 people on saturday it should be a good time.


----------



## boss (Jan 6, 2003)

hey chad, me and beaver will have a radio if u r talkin bout a two way let us know what channel so we can get touch! c ya friday guys!!!! can't wait to get some norf norf air in my lungs 
boss


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey east bay ed, Me, jim "sportsman" and my dad will be there on saturday. looking forward to it.

chad1


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Yes Boss, I will be on channel 11. I will pm you or beaverpillot on sat morning what lake I will be on.
Looks like we have A outing to do How about the weekend after the hubbard lake outing? 

chad1


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

How about 2 weekends after,,,, the wife will KILL me if I go away 2 weekends in a row!!!!!!!!


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

hey Icefishinnut, That would be saturday the 15th. That would work for me any one else????

chad1


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I will be at De Noc.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Ok, what about the 22?


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

22nd works for me. Maybe I can find a cheap shanty by then.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

22nd works fine for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2003)

22nd sounds good!!!!


----------



## BeaverPilot (Jan 2, 2003)

22nd works for me too! let me know where and what time. dont know if boss can get up here then or not.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Will you need an ATV/Snowmobile? These are big lakes, and I have neither. I do have a 4 X 4 Pickup, if the ice is REAL thick. Two man fish trap, so I could offer a seat to someone. I'd like to drive up from Houghton Lake Saturday morning, if it happens.

February 22nd sounds like a very good day.

Rick Fisher


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey RJF, I am not sure yet what lake too have it on. All depends on where the fish are biting and also need a place to park a few cars. 
few places come to mind right off hand. on mullet right by topinabee There is plenty of space to park and where the good fishing is most of the time is 100 yard out or so. So there would be no need for 4 wheelers
Then there is maplebay witch also has plenty of parking and good perch fishing most of the time and easy to walk too.
Any other feal free to ring in
chad1


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

You probably know that just off Topinabee is a sunken island. Might be what you're referring to. I spent many a warm summer day anchored off that thing with our boat, before we sold her. Nice place. We kept a small cruiser in Indian River for eight summers. Loved it up there, but never did much fishing. 

Would welome a chance to spend a day in the area. We could fish more than one area. 

I be watching for info.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Feb.22 seems to be the date? I will see what I can do to be there. Have not been ice fishing in some time and would love the chance to meet some new MS members!!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Chad, looks like a date to me. Will bring my boys with me too. What will we be fishing for besides perch, I'm not familiar with either of these lakes. What lures and bait do you suggest? And Chad, please don't have anything for sale, my wife would kill me!


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

If we do maple bay there is perch, trout, eyes and pike.
swedish pimples is what I have luck with.
look forward to cya.

chad1


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

chad1.........sounds like a fun outing ,i am looking to move up there so maybe i can kill two birds with one stone.....i need to know about motels and where exactly your fishing....i know the area a little but not for fishing.......my son and i will be looking forward to meeting you guys......thanks for any info you can give me.........thanks Carl


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

We'll good sportsman and women. 
I have a question. Since I posted this we have got a lot of snow on the ice. Making it imposible to drive on with trucks and 3&4 wheelers. So it is pretty much snowmachine or walk.
The only place where I could find enought parking for all was maple bay. It is a pretty good walk too where the fish are.
All the other spots I fish on burt and mullet do not have alot of parking.
My question is do we still want to do this or wait for when a little snow melts? Please let me know because this is for next weekend.

chad1


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Chad have you been by mable bay lately. there could be some plowed roads on the ice. like 0on the north end of mullett. I'll try to drive over that way this weekend.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey jim, No I have not been out of the house since monday. Been sicker than a dog. I will also try to check maple bay saturday.
I just don't want people to come and it be a pain to get on the ice for them.

chad1


----------

